# Furacão DANIELLE (Atlântico 2010 #AL06)



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

No Atlântico formou-se a Tempestade Tropical DANIELLE, o 6º ciclone tropical desta temporada no Atlântico, o 4º com categoria para ser nomeado.
Os antecedentes estão no tópico genérico.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2010 às 12:13)

A Tempestade Tropical DANIELLE tem estado a fortalecer-se e neste momento possui ventos sustentados de *95km/h*, as previsões indicam que deverá tornar-se um furacão nas próximas 24h, à medida que continua o seu deslocamento para Noroeste.

A DANIELLE não vai ameaçar terra nos próximos dias, sendo apenas um perigo para a navegação





*TT DANIELLE*


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

Danielle apresenta uma boa estrutura neste final de tarde, provavelmente teremos já um Furacão ou lá próximo, mas teremos que aguardar pela próxima actualização do NHC







A nível de modelos, no longo prazo o ECMWF das 00z passava o Danielle nos Açores como sistema ainda bastante forte (<970hPa) daqui a 240 horas. O GFS não passava, mas por outro lado no longo prazo é bastante confuso com o ciclone tropical a interagir com uma ULL. Dado o muito tempo que falta, é demasiado cedo para especular muito sobre o assunto.


*ECMWF 00z*







*GFS 12z*


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 21:59)

Já temos oficialmente o Furacão «Danielle», categoria 1, com ventos médios estimados de 65kt (120km/h) e pressão mínima de 987 mb. Previsto tornar-se um "major" de categoria 3 daqui a 48 horas. 
O trajecto será marítimo e para já apenas uma preocupação para as Bermudas. Mais tarde talvez o sistema ou restos do mesmo possam aproximar-se  dos Açores. A última saída das 12z do ECMWF já não passa o sistema tão próximo dos Açores, passa um pouco mais a norte afectando os restos as ilhas britânicas.







Já temos um olho nas imagens de microondas, provavelmente está a intensificar-se mais rápido que a previsão.


----------



## Vince (25 Ago 2010 às 10:13)

O furacão Danielle depois de ter passado por um processo de intensificação rápida (RI) chegando à categoria 2, ontem aconteceu o inverso, uma também rápida deterioração do sistema que foi bastante surpreendente pois chegou até a deixar o LLC exposto, supõe-se devido à ingestão súbita de ar seco no núcleo e um shear de outro quadrante. Durante essa fase foi mesmo rebaixado para Tempestade Tropical, mas esta madrugada voltou a melhorar estruturalmente e foi classificado de novo como Furacão, categoria 1


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2010 às 13:13)

O Furacão DANIELLE possuía na altura do ultimo aviso do NHC ventos sustentados de 140km/h (*cat.1*), no entanto está prevista uma intensificação nas próximas 48h.

O DANIELLE poderá ser uma ameaça para as Bermudas, no inicio da próxima semana, é situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2010 às 16:13)

Furacão DANIELLE mantém-se um furacão de categoria 2, com ventos de 165 km/h e rajadas superiores, podendo tornar-se um _ "major"_ amanhã. A tendência actual é de desviar-se antes das Bermudas, numa trajectória nos próximos dias mais para a direita/nordeste, o que significa em termos gerais também uma maior probabilidade do que restar deste sistema passar próximo do grupo ocidental dos Açores.


----------



## RMira (27 Ago 2010 às 11:02)

Parece que o DANIELLE já é um major com categoria 4 e em major hurricane deverá manter-se nos próximos dias. Atenção à possibilidade (apenas isso) de chegar perto dos Açores ainda como furacão, apontada pelo NHC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2010 às 16:26)

Como escreveu e bem o *mirones* o DANIELLE já é um poderoso furacão de categoria4. Neste momento possui ventos sustentados de 215km/h com rajadas mais fortes.

O DANIELLE deverá, segundo as ultimas previsões, passar a Este das Bermudas, depois deverá curvar para Noroeste e atravessará o Atlântico, passando relativamente próximo dos Açores mas já sem força de furacão. 





De qualquer das formas é uma situação a acompanhar pois a rota do DANIELLE pode vir a ser semelhante à do GORDON em Setembro de 2006.


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

Danielle mantém-se como categoria 4, o pico da intensidade deverá ser no final da próxima madrugada com ventos sustentados de 220km/h e rajadas superiores, começando a partir daí a perder gradualmente intensidade.






Os Açores em princípio vão safar-se a um _ close-call_ pois mantém-se fora do cone de incerteza, mas vejamos como evoluem as previsões nos próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2010 às 02:56)

Danielle às 22:45







O Furacão Danielle durante a passada madrugada iniciou um EWRC (eyewall replacement cycle), processo que ocorre em furacões intensos (processo que ainda não conseguimos prever quando ocorre) em que uma parede externa se vai forma, colapsando a parede interna do olho original.  Estes processos enfraquecem significativamente um Furacão (as baixas pressões/isóbaras expandem-se com o colapso da parede), e quando o ciclo termina este intensifica-se novamente com a nova parede que se formou externamente, muitas vezes até mais forte do que estava antes.

Mas neste caso do Danielle, em que tudo coincide com o piorar das condições (água gradualmente mais fria, shear a aumentar devido à aproximação de um cavado), o ciclo não termina e o furacão não deve conseguir intensificar-se de novo,  antes pelo contrário, o EWRC acelerou a perca de intensidade.

Nesta animação das últimas 24 horas vê-se todo o EWRC e como no final (nas últimas horas) a própria parede exterior se começou a degradar a oeste/sudoeste, não fechando o ciclo:








O Danielle em transição extra-tropical deverá passar a uma distância relativamente segura das Flores/Corvo, embora o mar agitado se deva manter bastantes dias, até porque o Danielle  se tornará posteriormente um potente ciclone extratropical já bastante a norte.

Previsão GFS


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2010 às 16:11)

Danielle vai perdendo a convecção e ao longo do dia de hoje inicia a transição extra-tropical. Mas mantém-se um furacão potente, e mesmo pós transição será um sistema bastante forte.

*Um navio no Atlântico norte reportou às 13z ondas de 16 metros*.



> SHIP WCZ5528 AT 13Z REPORTED 64 KT WINDS...974 MB
> PRESSURE...AND SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHTS OF 52 FEET. DANIELLE
> REMAINS A 65-KT HURRICANE AT THIS TIME.


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2010 às 09:27)

O NHC emitiu esta madrugada o último aviso do DANIELLE com a transição extra-tropical deste, passando a vigilância do sistema a ser feita por outros organismos não tropicais.












O remanescente do DANIELLE passará esta noite a norte do grupo ocidental dos Açores, que provavelmente ainda sentirá alguns efeitos do mesmo, como vento e ondulação, à partida, pouco significativos, embora nestas transições haja sempre alguma dose de incerteza.


----------

